# 2004 Craftsman DYT4000 Bob Vila edition brush guard bumper



## Cxhern (9 mo ago)

I have a 2004 Craftsman DYT4000 Bob Vila edition. I was looking for a brush guard bumper for it. Anyone know of an aftermarket that would fit the tractor?
Model number is 917.274040 42" deck

I just got it used in March 2022.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. This may work...








- Craftsman Heavy Duty Tractor Bumper Model # 24611 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for - Craftsman Heavy Duty Tractor Bumper Model # 24611 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's one that *"fits all Craftsman source 917 front-engine tractors".*



https://www.searshometownstores.com/product/Craftsman-24628-Front-Brush-Guard?store=7495&preview=7495&isClearanceItem=F&utm_source=google&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=SC%20Shopping&utm_campaign=SC-Shopping-LIA-Lawn&Garden=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIstWvhfeG9wIVAjI4Ch2DBwnyEAQYAyABEgJQlPD_BwE


----------

